# 5 things I ***LIKE*** about the DISH VIP 922



## garygaryj (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a slow day on the forums, and I know that there are many forum entries on problems... and of course, there are many things that can always be improved, but let me offer a positive list of 5 things I really like about the DISH VIP 922 DVR.

1. The Guide is very fast, good-looking, and has good remote control short cuts.

2. The DVR button allows very quick access to content, upcoming recordings, timers, and VOD downloads.  The single button quickly cycles through these four screens.

3. The visual DVR icons... I know some want the option for a simple sorted list, but I like the visual style. I organize by Program Title, and it’s nice to not only have the visual picture icon for the program or movie, but notes in the icon about “HD”, “New”, and the number of episodes in that “container.” 

4. The TV2 feature - in my house I’m using TV1 is for my Home Theater, and I use TV2 to feed Bedroom and Office, which I mirror TV1 in 16x9. This provides a very good-looking 480i duplication for my other TV sets that are high-def, and the picture is pretty darned good. Not real high-def, but good enough for those sets and way better than the standard def look. The TV2 remote can do everything the TV1 remote can do, and I can pull up all of the DVR content and external hard-drive DVR content, and I can do a pause in the home theater, and continue watching, taking it out of pause in the bedroom. One piece of equipment.  No complicated whole home wiring.

5. Auto-rescheduling of DVR recording conflicts - just what I needed. It finds a conflict, and automatically reschedules an item that is red-lined, if the same program and episode can be found on the upcoming Guide.
Sometimes, it is good to step back, and say what's good.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

6. Pulling up the EHD listing does not completely block TV viewing, and you can quickly scroll to the end of that listing.

7. Triple timer conflict resolution, so you don't have to guess what you may be overriding.

8. Able to "watch this" directly from the program info screen.


----------

